# OK - you won the lotto



## Rhisiart (Dec 19, 2005)

Never mind the stretch limo, the chauffeur, the maid, the pool, never having to work again, the apartment dans le cinquièm arrondissement de Paris - you got 1,000,000 (/£/$)  - what Mac products would you buy?


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2005)

All of them. Luckily, they're not _that_ expensive, so a million EUR should be enough to get me at least one of every model, right? I mean: Even with Xserves you need quite a few to fill the million.

The real problem would probably be to keep all of my Macs up to date at all times... Ah, no, I'd also have a .mac account then, right?


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 19, 2005)

Why not just buy your own Apple Store?


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm talking the dream set up - not every product.

Let's face it if I had all the things I mentioned, i.e. Paris Apartment, maid (75 year old Mediterranean madam if my wife had her way) etc, I might decide to just stick with the best Apple set up I can get. 

I am just curious what the dream set up is for different lotto would-be's.


----------



## Dusky (Dec 19, 2005)

I'd get a 12 inch and a 17 inch PowerBook.  The 17 inch to use at home, and the 12 inch to carry to school.  Sometimes I'd want to flaunt the bigger PowerBook, though...  

I'd pay every shareware app I've found useful.

I'd buy iPod Nanos for relatives and friends.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 20, 2005)

Dusky said:
			
		

> I'd pay every shareware app I've found useful.



Now there's the spirit. Well here's my list (excluding software):

1. Apple Power Mac G5 Quad Tower, 2 x PPC G5 2.5 GHz, 250 GB HD,  DVD±RW, 2GB RAM and latest OS.
2. 30 inch cinema display supported by ATI Radeon X800 XT Mac Edition Graphics Card.
3. iSight.
4. Apple AirPort Extreme Base Station with Airport Extreme card.
5. Apple wireless keyboard and mouse.
6. LaCie 250GB FireWire Hard Drive, Porsche Design
7. 17" 1.67 GB Powerbook with 2GB RAM with latest OS.
8. Networked 20 inch 2.1 iMac with 2 GB RAM and latest OS (for the rest of the family).
9. IBM ThinkCentre A51 8137 Tower, 3.4 GHz, 2GB RAM, 80 GB HD, DVD, Win XP Pro (for testing web site design and general use).
10. HP Color LaserJet 9500hdn, A3, 600 dpi x 600 dpi.
11. Fujitsu fi 5750C flatbed scanner, 600 dpi, Hi-Speed USB.
12. Canon EOS 20D digital camera SLR, 8.2 Mpix, Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens, with optical zoom and supported memory.
13. 60GB iPod and sundry accessories.
14. Bose SoundDock Digital Music System.
15. Apple protection care plans.

Mind you, I recognise that most of the above would be wasted without the right enviroment (lighting etc) and an ergonomic chair.

I won £10 on the Lotto last week, so one can live in hope.


----------



## Perseus (Dec 20, 2005)

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...7200507/wo/EY1hGGJS7FcH2904mz52EtaCXBi/2.?p=0

The most expensive thing you could get!! Ha! Check out those specs.


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 20, 2005)

I would get several G5 Quads and use them as a cluster for some intense data-analysis projects of mine. I'd give each 4GB of RAM, at least. I might use Xserves for the cluster nodes. But there are still no Quad Xserves, so I don't know. I'd have to do a more in-depth comparison than I care to do now, when I don't actually have any money. 

I'd get a 30" Cinema display. Possibly two.

My "master" machine (i.e., the one I'd actually use, as opposed to the ones that would just be cluster nodes) would have a 2x500GB internal RAID setup.

I'd also get some external HDs for backups and portability.

And every time I replaced my master machine, I'd add the old one to the cluster.

I _wouldn't_ buy any laptops. Just not my thing. I'll consider laptops when they bring back trackballs. Trackpads make me sad.


----------



## fryke (Dec 21, 2005)

Hm. I'm a notebook man. So I'd probably buy the best 15" and best 12" currently available. (I just don't like the 17"... It's not a portable machine in my book.) Plus, I'd probably get a Quad or two for the home. With 30" displays, of course.

But let's be honest... If I really won the lottery, my Macs wouldn't be my first thing to worry about. I'd have to first find the apartment I want to buy (so I can live there for the rest of my life without worrying about rent). Then I'd buy my girlfriend the VW New Beetle she craves and for myself, it'd probably be an even nicer car. Nothing too fancy: Rather something I really see myself in. The new Mercedes B200 Turbo would look good on me, I guess.
Then there's the interior part of the apartment. Need new furniture etc. And while we're at it, that includes some nice Macs, of course. ("Office furniture".)


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 21, 2005)

OK, I except that there is more to life than UNIX, such as Bigos (fabulous Polish dish), Timothy Taylor Landlord (that's an English beer), rugby union, (that's a Welsh religion), Brad Pitt (for the Sheilas) and Audrey Hepburn, circa 1964 for me exclusively!

A Mercedes B200 Turbo is attractive, but haven't MB downgraded their products a little to appeal to a larger market?

Try this: http://www.audi.co.uk/microsites/q72005/index.html


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 22, 2005)

2 x Quad G5 with 2 x XServe RAIDs filled with 500 GB hard drives for storage, connected via FC of course..
2 x 30" Cinema displays
15" PowerBook with 120 GB HD for me
a quiet room for the XServes, and an office for the G5s... 
internet connection which is around 2 GB up/down with unlimited traffic ...


----------



## jonfrankjr (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd keep my current setup, then start buying powerbooks for schools in Poor Nations .......

That's AFTER I set up a fund to cure whatever medical problems they have...

(I'm a sarcastic swine.....)


----------



## iball (Jan 11, 2006)

A Beowulf cluster of 100 Mac minis stacked together into a padded frame that resembles a couch.  A nice, WARM couch.
My own "Genius" slave to walk around carrying my open MacBook all day.
My own "Microsoftie" slave to walk around carrying my open Alienware laptop all day.
Stewie:  "Now, the two of you.  Fight to the death.  Now!"
And paying someone to stuff Apple product flyers into Bill Gates mailbox every day.


----------

